# Happy Thanksgiving



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!! Hope you all have a great day.

Anyone working tomorrow? I know i had a few guys in the store today getting ready for tomorrow?

For those of you spending the days with your family, what are you making? I'm thinking of smoking the turkey tomorrow... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 24, 2011)

just be careful if anyone is going to deep-fry their birds tomorrow

happy thanksgiving to you all, hope you have a great holiday. enjoy your food and pick a special knife to cut up the bird!!

seeing how my wife and i spend 60+ hours a week each cooking for other people, we let our families cook for us this one day a year. we do nothing but sit, enjoy good company, and of course...eat


----------



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> just be careful if anyone is going to deep-fry their birds tomorrow
> 
> happy thanksgiving to you all, hope you have a great holiday. enjoy your food and pick a special knife to cut up the bird!!



haha... i brought home like 15 knives for tomorrow (since most of my knives are kept at work now days)... i kept looking at them like, "i need this one... and this one... and this..."


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 24, 2011)

JBroida said:


> haha... i brought home like 15 knives for tomorrow (since most of my knives are kept at work now days)... i kept looking at them like, "i need this one... and this one... and this..."



sounds like a true knife nerd


----------



## JBroida (Nov 24, 2011)

i might have a problem 

Out of curiosity, what are you guys planing on using tomorrow? I know i took home a couple of heijis, my suisin, a couple of honesuki, butchihiki, a few pettys, my a-type, a yoshihiro, and some crazy shears


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 24, 2011)

shears, newly acquired a-type 240mm wa-gyuto, 210mm suisin inox wa-petty

using my blue 2 mioroshi worries me with the hot turkey or it would be in for sure


----------



## Twistington (Nov 24, 2011)

Have we found the knifenut version of "should i wear this lipstick to this pair of high heels"?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 24, 2011)

I am going to a relatives house, I usually bring a small kit with me for when I help out and carve stuff. I was actually thinking about what to bring on my way home from work. Maybe my 210mm HHH kiritsuke gyuto and 300mm Hiromoto suji. But I can fit 4 knives total in my small bag, so maybe a couple more might sneak in, but those are a secret for now, haha.

CS, how are you liking the A-type?


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 24, 2011)

Going to a colleague's dinner tomorrow, don't know her and her husband well enough to show up with knives... I will just enjoy the dinner in a small circle of people I know. Prepared a lime mousse with raspberry, maybe it will turn into a trifle, not sure, yet. That and a nice German Trockenbeerenauslese should be appropriate for the festivities. I would have called it a light dessert before I added the stick of butter...

In the early morning, around 6am, my German friends have to leave and I decided to get up with them and spend some time in the shop. Didn't get much time in there recently, and I miss it. 

Stefan


----------



## Wagstaff (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm visiting my sister (and family)... not flying with any knives. I'll be relegated to Wusthof Classic, if things are the same as tehy were last I visited. I'm bringing a combination stone, a sharpie and some wine corks, though.


----------



## RRLOVER (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving........I wish everyone's day turns out great.


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 24, 2011)

I count my blessings.. Today and often!! 

Im heading to my Brothers home today for dinner and to help my nephew clean his "first deer" He called me last night and shared the story of the hunt and asked me to bring a couple sharp knifes over to process it.. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! 2011 

May God Bless you and yours.. 
Randy Sr. and Randy Jr.


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 24, 2011)

Hahahaha I am taking my 240Ealy and my 135 petty to my mother in laws to help with the cleaning of the bird. Hoping this goes over well


----------



## chazmtb (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!

21 bl in the oven, brined for 2 days, slathered with butter, honey and seasoning. Luckily where I am going today, I already gave them a 210 Tojiro DP and a 270 Pro M gyutos.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 24, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> CS, how are you liking the A-type?



heh, this is kinda off topic of the OP in the off topic section...ya thats right, wrap your heads around that lol

anyway, i will admit that i haven't put it through the paces it should have gone through for me to make a full decision yet, but i am liking it so far. the biggest complaint i have is the handle geometry is a little oblong which im not used to. this makes my grip seem a little off and the furrule doesn't quite make that any easier. on the plus side, i used it quite a bit and it did seem to have not lost really any of its edge. its seems just as sharp as when it came off the stones so i am going to wait a week or so before i sharpen it again to see how it holds up. i can keep you all posted.

i know some people were glad to see the following of this knife go away but i think it was just what i was looking for


----------



## bikehunter (Nov 24, 2011)

JBroida said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!! Hope you all have a great day.



Same to you Jon, and all the forumites. Daughter and grandson out of town so, oddly, I'm going out for Chinese with my son in law (not that fond of turkey anyway...had pizza last year). So... my knives will be...umm...chopsticks. <g>


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy overeating day  

We are grilling up some dry aged new york steaks  One time of year I don't cook turkey...


----------



## bikehunter (Nov 24, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Happy overeating day
> 
> We are grilling up some dry aged new york steaks  One time of year I don't cook turkey...



Excellent choice! And sounds so much better....and hours less time. Tho' turkey looks pretty good when Jacques and Julia dismembers it a bit, and Jacques stuffs the partially deboned leg/thigh with dressing. If I have to eat turkey it will always be the dark meat. ;-)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 24, 2011)

Citizen Snips said:


> heh, this is kinda off topic of the OP in the off topic section...ya thats right, wrap your heads around that lol
> 
> anyway, i will admit that i haven't put it through the paces it should have gone through for me to make a full decision yet, but i am liking it so far. the biggest complaint i have is the handle geometry is a little oblong which im not used to. this makes my grip seem a little off and the furrule doesn't quite make that any easier. on the plus side, i used it quite a bit and it did seem to have not lost really any of its edge. its seems just as sharp as when it came off the stones so i am going to wait a week or so before i sharpen it again to see how it holds up. i can keep you all posted.
> 
> i know some people were glad to see the following of this knife go away but i think it was just what i was looking for



Nice. I have a Stefan handle on mine which has helped. But I would still prefer the handle to angle up more slightly, but the edge and spine run pretty much parallel to each other. Did you put the edge on it yourself? How'd that go?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 25, 2011)

Stuffing > Mashed Potatoes > Cranberries > Creamed Onions > Turkey

Happy Thanksgiving one and all.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 25, 2011)

happy t day


----------



## tk59 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope everyone had a good one!


----------

